# CPT code - My doctor performed an antegrade



## ladybug1998 (Jan 22, 2013)

My doctor performed an antegrade ureteroscopy with laser. I am not finding an option for antegrade on the ureteroscopy. Could you direct me to the appropriate area? I bill 52000 and 52351 daily, but there is no antegrade option.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 22, 2013)

50951


----------



## ladybug1998 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you so much.


----------

